# GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean.



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

I was gassing up at my loacl station, talking to brian the gas pumper. Than this older man (white hair) jumps in on the conversation. He was driveing an MK4 Jetta. He had a 98 Jetta GL befor his current car. He bashed the MK4 to no end. The trunk is smaller, the car is bigger, handles bad.. on and on.. Well we got around to the subject of GL, GLS.. etc.. He was impressed with my knowlage of VW's.. Nothing that anyone on the Tex dosn't know HP rateings that go along with the engine choices for specific modle years. He said so what dose the GL mean I said I have no idea.. so that is where I need your help anyone? He than asked what a vento was and impressed with my answer.. he said I can't belive you know what they call these things in Europe, but not what the GL means in the US.


----------



## GermaniuM (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (H2oVento)*

They're just different model designations. Like Integra GS, GSR, TypeR. Sorry for using Acura as an example. It was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Katie-S (Sep 23, 2000)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (H2oVento)*

As far as I know it isn't an acronym for anything, if that was your question. Just some letters that sound cool together. "X" in marketing-speak is almost always reserved for the coolest, most luxurious deluxe model of product line, be it a blender, car, television, whatever.
Katie


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (GermaniuM)*

quote:[HR][/HR]They're just different model designations. Like Integra GS, GSR, TypeR. Sorry for using Acura as an example. It was the first thing that came to mind.[HR][/HR]​Yes I understand that, but do they mean anything????
I had a 86 BMW 325es and for the longest time I didn't know what the es stood for, than my sister dated a guy who worked for BMW and he told me about the car. E was edea (sp?) S was sport.. where edea was a small divison of BMW much like M.. The car even had the M colors on the steering wheel, and dash. Yes the car came from the dealer like that.. i have been accused of adding those after the fact. My mom bought the car new in 1986 and it was always there..


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (H2oVento)*

its just what germanium said. its to distinguish btwn trim levels. like the old honda accord dx, lx, lxi (ex)
they don't mean anything except gl (base), gls (a little nicer), glx (top o the line).
right?
bill


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (jebglx)*

Bill... why do you keep ignoring GT with all wheel drive and a supercharger????


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (G60syncro)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Bill... why do you keep ignoring GT with all wheel drive and a supercharger????[HR][/HR]​







...jealousy, perhaps







? was just answering w/ the examples he used...could have also used bestseller, highline, boutique, etc....
bill


----------



## megadome (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (jebglx)*

Goes Like Stink


----------



## Andrman (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (GreenWeenie)*

As far as I know they all don't mean anythign, they're just designations. As a matter of fact I beleive Mercury uses very similar designations, but i think their's goes GL, GS, GSX or something. GT is the only one that could possibly mean anything, which obviously would be Gran Turismo (Grand Touring, correct?) in Italian, which is a type of car race (ie LeMans series; anything with race versions of street legal and production cars, I think...) correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Quattrophile (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (H2oVento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I had a 86 BMW 325es and for the longest time I didn't know what the es stood for, than my sister dated a guy who worked for BMW and he told me about the car. E was edea (sp?) S was sport.. where edea was a small divison of BMW much like M.. The car even had the M colors on the steering wheel, and dash. Yes the car came from the dealer like that.. i have been accused of adding those after the fact. My mom bought the car new in 1986 and it was always there.. [HR][/HR]​I think somone took you down the goat path. If it's the same 325es that I'm thinking of it was a longer stroke 2.7 motor that was "supposed" to have more power at lower rpm and be a better city type vehicle. What it ended up was a slower than death piece of boredom with a 200 rpm wide power band. The M stuff was added to make it cool. If a lot of money was spent they were alright but stock they were very slow.


[Modified by Quattrophile, 5:54 PM 12-20-2001]


----------



## mauslick (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (Quattrophile)*

i think the letter "i" denotes fuel injection in some cases 
honda
dx " deluxe
lx luxury
lxe extra luxury
just my guess


----------



## 24v (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (mauslick)*

GL= Gotta Little
GLS=Got Lotsa Stuff
GLX=Got Lotsa Xtras
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










[Modified by Boost Inside, 5:28 AM 12-21-2001]


----------



## DCdave (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (mauslick)*

Honda uses, in order, dx, lx, ex
I started off memorizing these as "*d*elu*x*e", "*l*u*x*ury", and "*ex*pensive".








I remember back in the '80s that they started using 'i' to represent fuel *i*njection. I always assumed they stopped adding the 'i' when *all* their cars had fuel injection.
Also, don't forget they had a designation of their 4-wheel *s*teering Prelude- was it 's'?


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (Quattrophile)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I had a 86 BMW 325es and for the longest time I didn't know what the es stood for, than my sister dated a guy who worked for BMW and he told me about the car. E was edea (sp?) S was sport.. where edea was a small divison of BMW much like M.. The car even had the M colors on the steering wheel, and dash. Yes the car came from the dealer like that.. i have been accused of adding those after the fact. My mom bought the car new in 1986 and it was always there.. 
I think somone took you down the goat path. If it's the same 325es that I'm thinking of it was a longer stroke 2.7 motor that was "supposed" to have more power at lower rpm and be a better city type vehicle. What it ended up was a slower than death piece of boredom with a 200 rpm wide power band. The M stuff was added to make it cool. If a lot of money was spent they were alright but stock they were very slow.

[Modified by Quattrophile, 5:54 PM 12-20-2001][HR][/HR]​I think your right about it being a 2.7 it was a straight six.. but slow by no means.. had a slush box.. with D, 2, 3, and S.. The book said the S was sport.. Guess kinda like over drive.. Off the line the car sucked balls but you go from 70 to 100 very fast. It was still a great car.. Handled real well except in the winter.. RWD and none of the fancy traction controls of today. No I wasn't taken down a goat path as you say.


----------



## Quattrophile (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (H2oVento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I think your right about it being a 2.7 it was a straight six.. but slow by no means.. had a slush box.. with D, 2, 3, and S.. The book said the S was sport.. Guess kinda like over drive.. Off the line the car sucked balls but you go from 70 to 100 very fast. It was still a great car.. Handled real well except in the winter.. RWD and none of the fancy traction controls of today. No I wasn't taken down a goat path as you say. [HR][/HR]​The only thing I meant about you being taken down the goat path was the story about "edea" or whatever. The E stood for economy, or the German equivelant. The 2.7 had better economy than the 2.5. The whole short stroke, low rpm thing. It also had much less uable power than the 174 HP 2.5 which is/was a very good motor stock. They sound good and pull hard all the way up. All I meant to say was that the 325es was in no way ever intended or marketed to be fast and had no ties with a performance division. You could get M Tech stuff on almost any car they offered.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (H2oVento)*

Well, the "GL" part stands for "Gran Lux." I don't know about the S or the X. S is probably Sport and X is probably deluXe. Its all Italian, of course. GTO stands for Gran Tourismo (just GT as well).


----------



## CountryBoy (Jul 6, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (VWhombre)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, the "GL" part stands for "Gran Lux." I don't know about the S or the X. S is probably Sport and X is probably deluXe. Its all Italian, of course. GTO stands for Gran Tourismo (just GT as well).[HR][/HR]​GTO is Gran Turismo Omologato
GL is Grade Level
GLS is Grand Luxo Super
GLX is Grand Luxary


----------



## Quattrophile (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (CountryBoy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
GTO is Gran Turismo Omologato[HR][/HR]​Is that the kind of car Mr Roboto drives?


----------



## Andrman (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (CountryBoy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, the "GL" part stands for "Gran Lux." I don't know about the S or the X. S is probably Sport and X is probably deluXe. Its all Italian, of course. GTO stands for Gran Tourismo (just GT as well).
GTO is Gran Turismo Omologato
GL is Grade Level
GLS is Grand Luxo Super
GLX is Grand Luxary[HR][/HR]​Do you know that for a fact?
And yes, that is the car Mr. Roboto drives.


----------



## LightingFastGTi (Nov 10, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (Andrman)*

For Integra it goes like this
RS= Rally Sport
LS= Luxury Sport
GS= Grand Sport
GS-R= Grand Sport Race
I own a GS-R and did learn that the different trims are. RS is the lowest with no options or very few. Where is the GS-R had it all.
I loved my Integra and want it back, go ahead and flame me. But I have my GTi now


----------



## Andrman (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (LightingFastGTi)*

LOL ok...
You are hereby *flamed*


----------



## LightingFastGTi (Nov 10, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (Andrman)*

Thank You, I know somebody would LOL
I'm with the VWs now tho. I might be a Honda again who knows? It's just a car.


----------



## Quattrophile (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (LightingFastGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's just a car.[HR][/HR]​There's folks around here who've killed for less


----------



## VWPowered (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (Quattrophile)*

My Scirocco is a Scala But compared to a GTII or a GTi I'm not sure where it stands, I know the Storm was the top of the range


----------



## vwgolfer (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (H2oVento)*

DL= Deluxe
GL= Gran Luxe
GLE= Gran Luxe Einspritzung
GTi= Gran Touring (Injection-or-Internationale?)
GS= Gran Sport
LS= Luxury Sport
BS= you know
GLS= Gran Luxe Sport
GLX= Gran Luxe eXtra-nice
Subaru had a trim level in the late '70s called GLF







. What's that stand for??


----------



## vwgolfer (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (sharkracer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]As far as I know it isn't an acronym for anything...Katie[HR][/HR]​Hold it there, chuckles! An acronym is an abbreviation that can be pronounced as a word. Stuff like RADAR, NORAD, FUBAR, SAAB, and the like. Abbreviations that are all consonants, and aren't pronounceable as a word are just abbreviations. Sorry.


----------



## Andrman (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (vwgolfer)*









This thread is getting realllllly old. And no one _still_ knows the real definitions... LOL


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (Andrman)*


----------



## Frankulie (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (mk2jetta)*

VWgolfer seems to have it right.
These letter thing actually meant something when
it started. Most where acronyms from the racing cars.
Carrera, Le Mans, Trans-Am, Formula,etc...were used to
designate the class/Race the RACING version was in.
(sorta like driving the actual race car......NOT!)
B - Berlinetta
C - Custom(as in basic) or Coupe or Convertible
D - Deluxe or Diesel (TDI= Turbo Direct Injection...)
E - Edition...







maybe Economy !
G - Gran
I - Use to mean Injection when carbs ruled the road, 
they seem to put that one in just for looks now...
L - Luxury or Limited
R - Racing
S - Sport or Spider
T - Touring or Turbo
X - Xtra/Special (BMW = 4WD)
Z - Zuper Zantastic Zport 
God knows what they mean NOW !
as for the ever popular DOHC...double overhead cam.
Now, it seems valve number is more impressive...
And then there's AWD (all-wheel drive) and 4X4.
Anyways, i always enjoyed figuring out the manufacturers
'code' for naming cars.
BMW and Mercedes usually refer to their cars in alphanumeric
language....ModelClass-EngineSize-'Trim'
Nissan as used the engine size as marketing for a while
1800NX (1.8l), 2000NX (2.0l), 240SX (2.4l), 300ZX (3.0l),etc...
Mazda use the model/class mumber (3-small piggy, 5-Almost a cow, 
9-Not quite a whale) , doubles that number, 33, then puts a 2 in
between....121, 323, 626, 929. Sport models use the MX-, prefix,
MX-3, MX-5, MX-6.
My friend use to have a Hyundai Excel GLS, he had height adjustment
and lombar ADJUSTABLE support on the driver's seat, we promptly
decided that GLS must stand for Gran Luxury Seat !








There is no end to this.......there is no end to this....there is no end to this...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (vwgolfer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]DL= Deluxe
GL= Gran Luxe
GLE= Gran Luxe Einspritzung
GTi= Gran Touring (Injection-or-Internationale?)
GS= Gran Sport
LS= Luxury Sport
BS= you know
GLS= Gran Luxe Sport
GLX= Gran Luxe eXtra-nice
Subaru had a trim level in the late '70s called GLF







. What's that stand for??[HR][/HR]​ES= Executive Sport
LE= Luxury Edition
XLE= Extra Luxury Edition
SE= Sport Edition
CE= Classic Edition (Toyota)
VE= Value Edition (Toyota)


----------



## Frankulie (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (converted_vw)*

Gran Luxury Funk








I'm still trying to figure out THAT one








Subaru used F quite a bit in the late 70's and 80's.
Maybe it represents Fast or Four (4-cylinder boxer/4WD)
I'm sure it means SOMETHING !


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (H2oVento)*

What does CL stand for?
------
I can tell you what the Mercedes abberviations are though









S Super
E Einspritz (pre-'94)
L Lang
K Kurz
T Transport (Estate model)
D Diesel
C Coupé (pre-'94)
C Compact (post-'94)
E Executive (post-'94)
G Geländewagen
SL Sportleicht
SLK Sportleight Kurz
Don't ask where CL came from...all I know is that they used to be called "SEC"


----------



## Frankulie (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (candyweißpassat)*

(Someone tell me when i get nerdy !)
Car manufacturers use Custom and Deluxe as
a way to distinguish the BASE and more equipped
versions. Custom as in YOU have to customize it !!
Deluxe as in ALREADY equipped with stuff.
That's the C !
Volkswagen is probably trying to 'brainwash' people
into thinking they are more luxurious cars then they 
where by putting L (luxe) on all it's cars.... 
People like having letters on their cars i guess !!!
And all you guys are debadging your cars, get with
the program dudes


----------



## 1phtgti (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (candyweißpassat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What does CL stand for?[HR][/HR]​ canadian luxury???


----------



## Frankulie (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (1phtgti)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ghia Guy (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (vwgolfer)*

I saw a mistake in what you said the GTI badge stood for. the badge actually means Gran Touring Inspired


----------



## boostn (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (Ghia Guy)*

*jebglx* is your sig from the Lord of the Flies?


----------



## Ghia Guy (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (boostn)*

what do you mean


----------



## Rallybug (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (Ghia Guy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I saw a mistake in what you said the GTI badge stood for. the badge actually means Gran Touring Inspired [HR][/HR]​As far as I've always been aware, it's Gran Turismo Iniezione. The German equivalent (as used on the Vauxhall Astra/Opel Kadett) is Grosser Tourfahrt Einspritzung. Both mean, in English, basically the same thing - Grand Touring Injection.


----------



## Ghia Guy (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (Rallybug)*

thats interesting I know that fiat used the GTI script on there cars but Volkswagen copywrited the GTI script so any other car company has to go through VAG if they want to use it on there cars and I was wondering where you heard or read what GTI meant Id like to go look there because to my knowladge its always stood for Gran Touring Inspired but I could be wrong and might be so if you could tell me where I could find this information it would help me out alot. oh yea and if I turn out to be wrong about what i thought it ment thanks for settin striaght.
THX 
Ghia Guy


----------



## Frankulie (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (Ghia Guy)*

I'm guessing this has something to do with that law suit with Suzuki
when they used GTi on their Swifts. They had to define what it meant
and since injection didn't have much marketing value any more,
decided on 'emotional' words like 'inspired'


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (H2oVento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I had a 86 BMW 325es and for the longest time I didn't know what the es stood for, than my sister dated a guy who worked for BMW and he told me about the car. E was edea (sp?) S was sport.. where edea was a small divison of BMW much like M.. The car even had the M colors on the steering wheel, and dash.[HR][/HR]​The "e" stands for "Eta", the Greek symbol for efficiency. It was a response to the oil crisis and the demand for better gas milage in vehicles. The 325e and 528e's had less HP than their normal "i" siblings, but more torque and lower redline. The 325e also had one trait that made it far superior to the 325i--it was equipped with a timing CHAIN vs. a crappy belt that needs to be replaced way too often.


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: GL, GLS, GLX what do they mean. (1phtgti)*

The GL stuff stands for nothing...just a way to differentiate the trim packages offered. GTi stands for Grand Tourismo Injection as far as I know but there is much debate surrounding that topic.....so there.


----------

